# Little piece from Tony's wood



## barry richardson (Apr 7, 2016)

@Tclem offered up some white oak burl a while back and I got a couple of pieces, here is one finished, didn't crack at all, just turned oval some during drying, I figured I would loose the bark, but it stayed on. Neat stuff. about 4 x 6 finished with poly. Looking forward to the couple of bigger ones I have roughed out...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Tclem (Apr 7, 2016)

You have my address to send it back now that you are through ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 7, 2016)

I seen the title and knew it was oak or pine!!!  man I love it when I'm right!! 

Cool piece man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2016)

OMG Tony WHERE IS MY WOOD!!!!

Barry that's incredible. I still say it looks just like hick burl. Gorgeous piece.

Tony WHERE IS MY WOOD!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> OMG Tony WHERE IS MY WOOD!!!!
> 
> Barry that's incredible. I still say it looks just like hick burl. Gorgeous piece.
> 
> Tony WHERE IS MY WOOD!!!!



Probably is hickory and @Tclem sold it as oak!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Apr 7, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Probably is hickory and @Tclem sold it as oak!!!


Logger told me white oak but who knows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> OMG Tony WHERE IS MY WOOD!!!!
> 
> Barry that's incredible. I still say it looks just like hick burl. Gorgeous piece.
> 
> Tony WHERE IS MY WOOD!!!!


I know I sent it. Had it in car when I went off to work. Let me look for tracking number.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I know I sent it. Had it in car when I went off to work. Let me look for tracking number.




If it's here I will be .....


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 7, 2016)

Ya know.... now that I think about it, I don't remember an oak smell when I turned it, I will have to pay attention when I finish the others, oak usually has a distinctive smell...


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> You have my address to send it back now that you are through ?


I wanted to say the same about the Jamaican Dogwood piece but I realized sometimes I have to let things go. I do hope to make a trade one day for a Barry Richardson piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 7, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Ya know.... now that I think about it, I don't remember an oak smell when I turned it, I will have to pay attention when I finish the others, oak usually has a distinctive smell...


It may be. I still have some with bark I'll post a picture tomorrow. Who know. Lol


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 8, 2016)

Sweet looking piece of Hickoroak Mr Barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Apr 8, 2016)

Whatever it is it's a beautiful piece Barry! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 8, 2016)

WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 8, 2016)

Here is the bark and the burly bark

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 8, 2016)

Awesome looking turning whatever the wood is you really made it as good as it could ever be

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Apr 8, 2016)

beautiful work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 8, 2016)

Don't care what the wood is, that a pretty turn!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2016)

Outstanding.....again.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Apr 9, 2016)

Very cool! Can't wait to see the others. 

@Tclem Maybe sand the endgrain and take a pic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Apr 9, 2016)

Looks like white oak bark to me. Really nice Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 9, 2016)

First picture, the bark looks like pecan or white oak. 2nd. picture looks like oak.


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 11, 2016)

Since I have 2 blanks of it it looks like hickory burl to me. I'll sell it to someone as hickory burl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 11, 2016)

Have not cut into it yet but I have a couple very strange hunks of oregon oak that look like that on cut side and like elephant dung on the other- or a big slug!! I will cut soon

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2016)

That's gonna be interesting! Be careful, it might be an alien cocoon.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 12, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> First picture, the bark looks like pecan or white oak. 2nd. picture looks like oak.


Not pecan for sure. Besides pine and cedar that's the only other tree I know for sure. Lol


----------

